

Ask HN: What's the cheapest way to have a PDF printed and mailed to you? - colinyoung

Hi HN,<p>Simple question- is there a simple answer?<p>I understand there are local pickup alternatives like [FedEx Office](http://fedex.com/office) and [Staples Copy Center](www.staplescopycenter.com). Is there any application that can do this easily? An API would be incredible.
======
logn
I once wanted to do a startup like this but it already exists. Not familiar
with it but check out: <http://www.l-mail.com/> and
[http://voices.yahoo.com/mail-letter-online-services-print-
ou...](http://voices.yahoo.com/mail-letter-online-services-print-out-e-mails-
and-1896008.html)

